# المحركات الثنائيه -الرباعيه الاشواط (Two-Four Stroke CycleEngine )



## طارق حسن محمد (20 مارس 2010)

*(**Two-Four Stroke CycleEngine**)*
*المحركات الثنائيه -الرباعيه الاشواط*​ 

*في دوره محركات ثنائيه الاشواط يوجد شوطين للمكبس فقط واحد الى الاعلى والاخر الى الاسفل *
*خلال هذه الدوره وبعدها يستمر الاشتعال بشكل متكرر وتتم هذه الاشواط خلال دوره واحده لعمود المرفق *
*فالمحركات ثنائيه الاشواط تكتمل الدوره فى سحب ضغط - قدره عادم وخلال شوطين للمكبس ففي محركات الديزل الثنائيه الاشواط يقوم المكبس بالنزول من النقطه الميته العليا الى الاسفل فيقوم بفتح الفتحات الموجوده على محيط الاسطوانه فى وسطها فيقوم الهواء بالدخول عبر هذه الفتحات نتيجه دفعه عن طريق المروحه الموجوده لهذا الغرض (Blower) فنحصل على شوط السحب وفى اثناء دخول الهواء الى داخل الاسطوانه سيقوم بطرد غازات العادم الناتجه من شوط القدره .*
*فبعد صعود المكبس الى النقطه الميته العليا يقوم بضغط الهواء داخل الاسطوانه مما يسبب بارتفاع درجه حرارته ومن ثم يقوم الباثق فى بثق الوقود فيحدث الانفجار وبهذه الطريقه قد حصلنا على الاشواط الاربعه فى دوره واحده لعمود المرفق وبهذا تسمى هذه المحركات بالثنائيه الاشواط . *
*اما المحركات الثنائيه التى تعمل على وقود البانزين فهى تقوم بسحب خليط البانزين والهواء عن طريق فتحت الدخول ومن ثم الى فتحت التحويل وبذلك تتم الاشواط الاربعه ولكن باحراق الخليط عن طريق شمعات القدح .*​ 

*محركات رباعيه الاشواط*
*فى هذه المحركات تحدث نفس العمليات سحب- ضغط - قدره- عادم- ولكن الاشواط الاربعه للمكبس تكون اثنان الى الاعلى واثنان الى الاسفل نحتاجها لتكملةالدوره ونتيجه لهذا يجب على عمود المرفق ان يدور دورتين كاملتين لاتمام عمليه الاشواط الاربعه .*
*شوط السحبIntake Stroke)*
*يبدأ شوط السحب والمكبس قريب من اعلى الاسطوانه وخلال نزوله الى اسفل الاسطوانه حيث يقوم صمام السحب بلفتح ليسمح لخليط الهواء والوقود بالدخول فى محركات البانزين ودخول الهواء فقط فى محركات الديزل .*​ 
*شوط الضغطCompression Stroke)*
*يبدأ شوط الضغط بعد صعود المكبس من النقطه الميته السفلى الى النقطه الميته العليا فيقوم بضغط الخليط بالنسبه لمحركات البانزين والهواء بالنسبه لمحركات الديزل *
*فترتفع درجه حرارة المزيج - الهواء0 وبهذه يكون عمود المرفق قد دار دوره واحده0*​على شرط ان يكون صمام السحب والعادم مغلقه0 
*شوط القدرهPower Stroke)*
*بعدوصول المكبس الى النقطه الميته العليا فى نهايه شوط الضغط نحصل على شراره كهربائيه عن طريق شمعات القدح فتقوم بحرق الخليط المضغوط فيحدث الانفجار *
*الذي يقوم بدفع المكبس الى الاسفل مولدا قوه ميكانيكيه تقوم بتحويل الحركه التردديه للمكبس الى حركه دورانيه لعمود المرفق 0 اما محرك الديزل فبعد ضغط الهواء ترتفع درجه حرارة الهواء نتيجة الضغط العالى ومن ثم حصول بثقة وقود عن طريق الباثقات*
*مما يسبب حصول شوط قدره0 مما يساعد على دفع المكبس الى الاسفل لحصول الحركه الميكانيكيه كما فى محركات البانزين سابقه الذكر0 بشرط ان يكون صمام السحب والعادم مغلقه ايضا0 *​ 
*شوط العادمExhaust Stroke)*
*بعد اشتعال الوقود ستتولد غازات يجب ان نتخلص منها وذلك عن طريق صعود المكبس من النقطه الميته السفلى الى الاعلى فيقوم المكبس بطرد هذه الغازات عن طريق صمام العادم الذى سيكون مفتوحا فى هذه الحاله0 *​ 
*هذا تقريبا مختصر عن المحركات الثنائيه والرباعيه الاشواط *​ 
*تقبلوا احترامي *​


----------



## سمير شربك (27 مارس 2010)

شكرا كثيرا اخي طارق على الموضوع الجميل 
وإنشاء الله سوف تتميز هذا الشهر في قسم السيارات


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (30 مارس 2010)

اشكر لك مرورك اخي العزيز ( سمير )00000


----------



## malakmando (12 أكتوبر 2012)

معلومات جميله جدا


----------



## fadhash (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*جميل جدآآآآآ وجزاك الله خيرآ*

_*جمييييييييييييييييييييييييل

جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ*_


----------



## لورنس بغداد (18 نوفمبر 2012)

عاشو

​


----------

